# bass knob on old school fosgate amp



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

ok so i have a old school rockford fosgate power series amp and my bass knob has a short in it! The amp is the shit and i dont want another amp.... my question is.... can the bass knob be repair or does anyone know where i can find a replacement knob? i seen a couple on ebay but they look nothing like the one i have but they have the same connection which is the super long telephone jack port and cord! if i find one similar can i use that one? thanks in advance guys


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

The knob is a potentiometer and it can be replaced, although if you have found one similar it should work just fine.


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks man.... appreciate the help


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

NP, You can get a potentiometer for 50 cents to a dollar depending on which one it is, however soldering it in is a whole different story!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Think the old MTX amps had the same thing


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

THE WAY IT WAS EXPLAINED TO ME IS YOU HAVE TO HAVE THE RIGHT NUMBER OF CONNECTIONS. FOR EXAMPLE I HAVE AMPS WITH THE KNOBS THAT USE 4 5 AND 7 CONNECTOR POINTS


----------

